# . Is the normal? Cat has a tremor/jerking movement?



## Nightowl (Dec 11, 2012)

My kitty Gracie is a little over a year old and I just started noticing this movement - it seems to be caused by the tensing of the muscle by her shoulder blades. When I showed similar videos to my vet she said that it is normal, that my cat was very content and just unwinding. But I have had cats for two decades and it does not seem right. :-? 

Any opinions?


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

My cats sometimes jerk or twitch in their sleep. One of them does is a lot. It was scary at first. But he has been doing it since he was a kitten and it hasn't effected him really. He is healthy.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

My guess is she's purring in that video although you can't really hear it. The vibration that results from purring can be quite severe (depending on the cat) and as you can see, it is definitely a result of purring as it's in rhythm with her breathing - which is completely normal. 
Femme goes into such a hectic purr mode, that she sways from side and of course then she can't speak (she's Siamese) even if you poke her. She is just so content that she'll just sit there purring loudly, swaying back and forth as she breathes.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 11, 2012)

That's the thing - it isn't in-time with her breathing and she isn't purring; her shoulder(?) muscles are contracting. :???: 

Actually I can not remember if I have ever heard her purr so maybe it is her version of one? I only really notice it after she has laid down next to my laptop but I worry because she continues to do it when she sits up and is focused on something else.

Here's a vid with more of her body in it:


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

from the videos it doesn't look like she's uncomfortable at least. seems like maybe she's just breathing heavier when she's sleepy and it makes her upper body move a little more. if she was sniffling or sounded a little congested, i'd think maybe that's all it was - that she was just breathing a little harder. kinda like when some people snore when they're sleeping on their backs. maybe that specific position just blocks her airway a tiny bit? just a thought.
she certainly LOOKS like a happy, healthy girl otherwise.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Leelu does that sometimes. I think it's when the head gets too heavy just before actually falling asleep. Like when our head jerks back up when we nearly fall asleep sitting up. As long as she only does it while sitting like this, I wouldn't worry. Leelu does this for a little bit and then eventually lies down. 
Id worry if there was a tremor while she's awake or walking around though


----------

